# Lamb : Colorado, NZ, Aussie



## CoqaVin (Apr 21, 2014)

Which do you find to be the best? I am not big on lamb so I do not really know. I just want to hear what peoples opinions are since I know a lot of people are rather fond of it.


----------



## schanop (Apr 21, 2014)

Freerange and possibly organuc Aussie lamb, of course. 
Because it is local.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 21, 2014)

Welsh, saltmarsh.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 21, 2014)

Timthebeaver said:


> Welsh, saltmarsh.



are they readily available?
:sad0:


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 21, 2014)

schanop have you ever had NZ if so what differs in the taste?


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Costco lamb is the best to me, it come from Australia. The rack of lamb, once properly frenched is amazing!! I have found US lamb to have little flavor.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Run Farms, Jackson, MS. Why? Because it's close. Why ship dead meat across the globe? Worried about oil reserves and pollution, think about how much fuel it takes to fly a lamb from Australia to the US, then to truck it to Costco. Somebody near you raises lamb, give it a try. And if it is more expensive than Cosco think hard about what lamb should cost.


----------



## schanop (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think I have consciously bought NZ lamb to cook. It may have been on the plate somewhere though.



CoqaVin said:


> schanop have you ever had NZ if so what differs in the taste?


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Two Run Farms, Jackson, MS. Why? Because it's close. Why ship dead meat across the globe? Worried about oil reserves and pollution, think about how much fuel it takes to fly a lamb from Australia to the US, then to truck it to Costco. Somebody near you raises lamb, give it a try. And if it is more expensive than Cosco think hard about what lamb should cost.



I've tried the local stuff, not as good, at least where I live. The cost of moving food is a very small percentage of the cost and carbon footprint can be larger than buying local. The Freakanomic's guys did a very eye opening podcast on this, here is a write up on it:http://freakonomics.com/2011/11/14/the-inefficiency-of-local-food/

I know it sounds counter intuitive! But when it comes to beer which does not freeze well I buy local!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2014)

Colorado for plated entrees. Australian for carving stations. NZ for butler passed hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 21, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Colorado for plated entrees. Australian for carving stations. NZ for butler passed hors d'oeuvres.



Any reason if the variation?


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 21, 2014)

It's more the idea of how long it sits in cryovac that really grosses me out. Worse than meat is Chinese garlic. Just how long has it been peeled and refrigerated? It is also a ballot or bullet economic argument. As a business practice I would rather deal with someone that I see face to face, know their families, etc. I can't do this with all products, cured onions, out of season lemons, things like that, but I try buy as much from farmers and fishermen from our area.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 21, 2014)

Jamison Farms, Latrobe PA.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2014)

The Colorado I get tastes the best and is the largest. The Australian is cheaper than the Colorado and is pretty decent. The NZ is the smallest and makes for single chop servings.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 22, 2014)

Oregon lamb from Andersen farms or Imperial Stock Ranch. Both excellent products. Here at the restaurant we us New Zealand lamb with no complaints.
8 bone 1 pounders. http://www.oregonlamb.com/, http://www.imperialstockranch.com


----------



## seattle_lee (Apr 22, 2014)

As a general category, New Zealand. 

But my very best lamb has been buying direct from the grower in Oregon, and making arrangements with the butcher myself.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 22, 2014)

hmmm oregon I have noticed a lot in this thread...I wonder what shipping across the US would be like?


----------



## erikz (Apr 22, 2014)

Not much choice here. Its either imported from NZ or sourced from a local Dutch farm directly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 22, 2014)

i've killed a lot of animals.

"offing" a lamb was damn near impossible for me . that thing was so cute and trusting. it was so embarrassing taking the thing back to my rancher bud..he still gives me crap about it.

i was young..now, i'd probably do it.

but for the most part, i pick it up at Costco. haha.


----------



## bear1889 (Apr 22, 2014)

Icelandic


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 22, 2014)

Anderson Ranch in Brownsville Oregon does some amazing lamb. They are online at www.oregonlamb.com and offer any cut you want of delicious grass fed lamb.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 22, 2014)

This is what I am hearing John, but what do you think shipping would be like all the way across the US
?


----------



## 29palms (Apr 24, 2014)

I buy Australian lamb it's free range, grass fed and has better flavor than the US lamb I've had. Same with beef I like the fillet and rib eyes from the same company. It's cheaper too go figure. I cannot afford locally raised meats the city people have seen to that.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 26, 2014)

For the most part Costco ... is always available, cost is lower and has a more pronounced lamb flavor / I do check the cryo-vac dates though FWIW ... Lamb from the US has been disappointing, for the most part, due to lack of flavor and $$ - although I did love the lamb from Pure Bread Lamb which I had several times when I was hell bent on cooking through the Laundry cookbook many years ago / not cheap though ... 

The NZ lamb I've had (in NZ) was excellent but haven't sourced it in the US ... 

Will look at all of the ref(s) here as going local (although not sure if the Left Coast of the US is truly that much more local ...) is a great idea.

BMB


----------



## compaddict (Apr 26, 2014)

Local grass fed shanks are the best I have found. Costco for boneless leg is good as well.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there a difference in the flavor between them? Everyone I know loves lamb but I've not quite developed a fondness for it. The only time I really appreciated it was when I'd get the spicy lamb skewer kabob from the fish and chips place when I lived in England lol. If there's a difference in taste, it might be worth it to try.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 27, 2014)

Erilyn, I am not too fond of lamb either, I know other people are and love it, I have read ranging opinions, that the Colorado is less lamby or gamey I guess than the NZ or Aus kind?


----------



## ChefCosta (Apr 27, 2014)

Holler Namaxy! Jamison from Latrobe, PA is what we use at Zaytinya. It's close to us here in DC. His lamb is tender, rich and amazingly consistent.


----------



## cave_dweller (Apr 27, 2014)

Some eye openers in this thread!

I've got sheep running around in the field next to my garden (Vale of Glamorgan in Wales - farming country), but to get one of those on my plate costs more than buying New Zealand imported stuff, even going straight to the farmer (my neighbour). I understand the economics, but that still strikes me as weird.

My favourite is salt marsh from down the road in The Gower near Swansea, but the price of that has taken a big hike since it got 'trendy' a couple of years back. The last lot I bought was Welsh lamb from Costco, and I have to say it was very good.


----------



## hypnos (Apr 27, 2014)

Going off on a tangent here. Why is it so difficult to get lamb shoulder? Plenty of leg, racks, shanks and loin chops available, but shoulder is difficult to find. I usually have to purchase thinly cut shoulder steaks when available.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 29, 2014)

hypnos said:


> Going off on a tangent here. Why is it so difficult to get lamb shoulder? Plenty of leg, racks, shanks and loin chops available, but shoulder is difficult to find. I usually have to purchase thinly cut shoulder steaks when available.



i see your lamb shoulder and raise you... goat shoulder!! i find goat aplenty, but it is all chopped up and unidentifiable.

hypos..you have chinese grocery stores? mine carries shoulder of lamb.


----------



## hypnos (Apr 29, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i see your lamb shoulder and raise you... goat shoulder!! i find goat aplenty, but it is all chopped up and unidentifiable.
> 
> hypos..you have chinese grocery stores? mine carries shoulder of lamb.



There at least two in our area. I have never seen lamb shoulder; however, I have have never looked specifically for it.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> This is what I am hearing John, but what do you think shipping would be like all the way across the US
> ?



I think the shipping depends on the time of year. It's worth a call to them and find out what rates would be


----------



## KVacc (Apr 30, 2014)

Elysian Fields located in Ruff Creek, Pa ( Southwestern Pa.)


----------

